# Silly mindless joke thread !



## Lensmeister (Jun 26, 2006)

ok only a truely stoopid joke belongs here !

Did you hear about the Mexican woman who had twin boys ... ?



She called one Jose ....


The other Hose B 


See what I mean ... over to you !


----------



## Corry (Jun 26, 2006)

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> ok only a truely stoopid joke belongs here !
> 
> Did you hear about the Mexican woman who had twin boys ... ?
> 
> ...



Hose B is one or our roofing crew leaders nicknames....his name is Jose.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 26, 2006)

A baby seal walked into a club...


----------



## castrol (Jun 26, 2006)

Horse walks into a bar... bartender looks up and says, "hey, why the long face?"


----------



## Corry (Jun 26, 2006)

Two guys walk into a bar.....


....


...


....


....


...the third one ducks!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 26, 2006)

QUACK!


----------



## Corry (Jun 26, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> QUACK!


----------



## Chase (Jun 26, 2006)

A pirate walks into a bar with a ship steering wheel around his....uh...parts.
The bartender asks, "What's with the wheel?"
The pirate replies, "Aaaaaaarrrr, its driving me nuts!"


----------



## Andrea K (Jun 26, 2006)

What do you call two Mexicans playing basketball with each other?








Juan on Juan.


----------



## Andrea K (Jun 26, 2006)

How much does a pirate pay to get his ears pierced?





A buck an ear.


----------



## Andrea K (Jun 26, 2006)

A dyslexic man walks into a bra......


----------



## Andrea K (Jun 26, 2006)

What has four legs, is big, green, and fuzzy, AND if it fell out of a tree it would kill you?























































A pool table.




(I guess I could've posted all of these lame jokes in one thread, but I've been severely lacking in my post count lately)


----------



## Corry (Jun 26, 2006)

Andrea, those are great...even though I've heard em all! (cuz YOU'VE told em!)


----------



## joyride (Jun 26, 2006)

why dont seagulls fly over the bay?

 'cause then they'd be called bagels.


----------



## joyride (Jun 26, 2006)

A big Moron and a little Moron are sitting on a park bench, the big Moron falls off why didn't the little one?


 because he's a little more-on. 

(I think those were possibly the most mindless I know...)


----------



## Andrea K (Jun 27, 2006)

Which one does not belong: a tuna, a lobster, or a Chinese man who got run over by a truck?













The tuna, obviously.  The other two are crustaceans (crushed asian).


----------



## JJP (Jun 27, 2006)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> What has four legs, is big, green, and fuzzy, AND if it fell out of a tree it would kill you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   <3 it!


----------



## leewald (Jun 28, 2006)

Why is a duck when it flies?















Because the higher it flies the much.  

(please don't ask.  Just one of those jokes.)


----------



## leewald (Jun 28, 2006)

If one hen lays one egg in one day, and two hens lay two eggs in two days, how long does it take a monkey with a wooden leg to kick the seeds out of a watermelon?































Just one of those questions that don't have an answer.  The cunfusing looks on peoples faces when you ask this question really fast is priceless.


----------



## JTHphoto (Jun 29, 2006)

leewald said:
			
		

> If one hen lays one egg in one day, and two hens lay two eggs in two days, how long does it take a monkey with a wooden leg to kick the seeds out of a watermelon?
> 
> Just one of those questions that don't have an answer. The cunfusing looks on peoples faces when you ask this question really fast is priceless.


 
you mean something like this...   :scratch:


----------



## Andrea K (Jul 6, 2006)

How do billboards talk?


















Through sign language.


----------



## thebeginning (Jul 7, 2006)

okay so there's two muffins, right.  they just got put in the oven to bake.  one muffin turns to the other and says, "dude, it's getting really hot in here".  


and the other one steps back and screams "oh my gosh!! a talking muffin!!!"



yes, thank you. i'll be giving autographs all night. all night.


----------



## Corry (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## bethany138 (Jul 7, 2006)

There is this lady and she is struggling having a baby so the doctor brings out these pills and he tells her each of these pills takes away a quarter of the pain, but sends it to the father of the baby. 

So she takes one and her husband says "Women are wimps, I feel no pain" 

Then she takes another and her husband says "Man this doesn't hurt." 

So she takes, two more and has no problem having the baby and neither her nor her husband are in pain. 

Two days later they come home with the baby and the milk man is dead on their doorstep.


----------



## leewald (Jul 8, 2006)

What is black, sits in a tree, and is extremely dangerous?










A crow with a machine gun.


----------



## Lensmeister (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok so there is the photographer and he sent his photos off to be developed ... and he waited and he waited and he waited ..... three months later someone found him sitting hehind the door of his house singing .....



are you ready for this ..... 





really ready /........
















One Day My Prints Will Come ! 




thank you ... thank you ... I'm here all week !


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 12, 2006)

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> ok only a truely stoopid joke belongs here !
> 
> Did you hear about the Mexican woman who had twin boys ... ?
> 
> ...



It makes a bit more sense if you tell it like, "Did you hear about the Mexican *FIREMAN*....."


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Space Face (Sep 21, 2021)

Some things are better left in tha past (like 2006).  See what I did there?


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 30, 2021)

A priest, a rabbi and turkey walk into a bar.  




The bartender looks at them and says...."What is this a joke?"


----------



## Space Face (Sep 30, 2021)

webestang64 said:


> A priest, a rabbi and turkey walk into a bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

